# Teen who want's to get into road cycling



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a young teenager who wants to get into road biking. I have never ridden a road bike before and have partial bike expearance from ridding one in my yard. I have gone to the local LBS with my mom and the guy suggested a 2009 Fuji Newest 4.0 for $479. Except my parents don't think i have enough expearance on a bike to ride a road bike. We also live on a state highway there are a lot cars and they go very fast. I don't think it's a case of the cost because i offered to pay for most of it. Could you give me some suggestions to convince them. I might even show them this.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sure others will chime in with their thoughts, but FWIW, given your lack of experience and the fact that you live on a highway, I would share you parents concern. 

One possibility is that you could ask that your parents drive you to a location less traveled and you could get some riding time in there. If they felt safe doing so, they could drop you off and pick you up in a predetermined amount of time. After some time building experience in bike handling (and road riding in general), they might agree for you to ride the shoulder of the highway just long enough to get you out to a less traveled area. Since I obviously don't know your locale, I don't know if that plan is even feasible, but food for thought.

Also, since you have an LBS, they may offer group rides which (down the road) would offer another possibility. But again, you'd need some saddle time before joining in on them.

Last thought. Ask your parents if one or both would be interested in joining in on this activity. Lots of pluses in doing so, and they might just go for it!!

Good luck, and I hope this helps!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I would agree with the previous post. I think if you can meet up with some local riders who can show you the ropes of road riding, so to speak, that might help address your parents concerns. When I was younger, it was hard for my parents to really get on board with activities they were not familair with and did not fully understand, especially if those activities lacked a lot of structure in the same way school and teams sports offer structure. Some education about the sport and bike riding in general would certainly be helpful to you as a newbie and might also help your parents' understandible concerns for your safety. Lots of places have local or statewide groups you could connect with. If we knew your state, a resident might even give you some tips. 

There are also a myriad of benefits to getting into cycling, such as it being a healthy lifelong activity. Also, riding a bike is far less dangerous than a lot of people not familiar with it assume, especially so when compared to what I often did as a teenager.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

How old are you, exactly? 

Reason I ask is, if you're a teenager that means you will be driving in a few years... on that very same state highway. I'd point this out to your parents, and also let them know that you have read and understand this website (below).

I started riding on the road long before I was old enough to drive, and now, in my 40's, I still believe I have been a safer driver because of what I learned as a cyclist.

http://bicyclesafe.com/


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I would agree with the previous post. I think if you can meet up with some local riders who can show you the ropes of road riding, so to speak, that might help address your parents concerns. When I was younger, it was hard for my parents to really get on board with activities they were not familair with and did not fully understand, especially if those activities lacked a lot of structure in the same way school and teams sports offer structure. Some education about the sport and bike riding in general would certainly be helpful to you as a newbie and might also help your parents' understandible concerns for your safety. Lots of places have local or statewide groups you could connect with. If we knew your state, a resident might even give you some tips.
> 
> There are also a myriad of benefits to getting into cycling, such as it being a healthy lifelong activity. Also, riding a bike is far less dangerous than a lot of people not familiar with it assume, especially so when compared to what I often did as a teenager.


I live in eastern CT.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> How old are you, exactly?
> 
> Reason I ask is, if you're a teenager that means you will be driving in a few years... on that very same state highway. I'd point this out to your parents, and also let them know that you have read and understand this website (below).
> 
> I started riding on the road long before I was old enough to drive, and now, in my 40's, I still believe I have been a safer driver because of what I learned as a cyclist.


I'll be able to get a learners permit in two years. We don't live in a city so that's not there worry.They're worried it will be the dumb drivers fault for not paying attention and going to fast.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Parker512 said:


> I live in eastern CT.


Which highway do you live on, Parker? I live and ride in the Hartford area (but east of the River). In my experience Connecticut drivers are better than average compared to other parts of the country. They're for the most part reasonably attentive and courteous, and if a cyclist is careful and visible you can ride pretty safely. Certainly there are some bad drivers, and some bad roads, with narrow lanes and heavy fast traffic, but usually with a little effort you can find nearby roads that are much better, so maybe you can work it out so you only ride a short distance on the highway. 

There are also several active clubs in eastern CT, which often have a lot of information about good routes.

You don't want to post your address on the interned, obviously, but if you'll say what road you live on and a nearby crossroad, maybe we can point you to some information that will help.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

I live on 87 between Burnham and Tobacco Street.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Your parents are right to be worried. However, that doesn't mean that keeping you from riding is the right answer. 

A few compromises need to be made here. First, your parents would need to be ASSURED that you will ride with a helmet. Next, study the rules of the road for your state and show your parents that you intend to abide by them. 

Here's the thing, and your parents will agree with the following. As we get older we get paranoid. This paranoia is based on vast experience that while the world is not actively trying to kill us, it really doesn't care if it does. That being said, we learn that safety is OUR responsibility and we learn to NOT rely solely on those around us for our safety. Teenagers on the other hand have the survival instinct of a lemming jumping off a cliff. It's not an insult, it's pure truth. Teenagers are blissfully ignorant of the dangers around them.

So, you need to get your parents to understand that you understand fully the risks associated with cycling, or even just being outside for that matter, and that you can recognize and react to dangerous situations in a safe and effective manner. 

Your parents aren't being unreasonable here. When a cyclist tangles with a car, we ALWAYS lose. 

There's some great advice already in this thread. Ride with a group. Your local ride groups will love to have you along, and there is safety in numbers. The more experienced cyclists will get you acquainted with a proper survival instinct.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Parker512 said:


> They're worried it will be the dumb drivers fault for not paying attention and going to fast.


Pretty reasonable worries, I think. Not knowing your area, I think PJ's advice is pretty good. Get used to riding, be able to ride in a straight line and not veer into the lane when looking over your shoulder. If your parents can take you to an area where traffic isn't a problem, spend time working on all of this and just getting used to spending time on the bike. You'll get there.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Have you considered the thought of getting your parents involved with cycling as well?

Also, side thought: Hit up your local Craigslist and find a decent old steel bike for $100 or so, buy a nice toolkit, and spend some time on the internet learning how to disassemble, clean, and undisassemble your bike...Learn that puppy inside, outside, and upside down. Use it as a hobby and a learning experience.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Parker512 said:


> I live on 87 between Burnham and Tobacco Street.


I don't get that far east too often, but I ride as far as the intersection of 85 and 66 in Hebron, and many of the roads around there. From the looks of it, you can get to much quieter streets with barely half a mile on Rt. 87 (that's two minutes or less on a bike). From the looks of it on the map, there are a whole bunch of nice quiet roads to ride very close to you, and you can mostly avoid heavily traveled routes. It may be a little hilly, but that's what all those gears are for ;-)

All the advice here about learning technique and being careful is well taken. I'd suggest you ask the guys at the bike shop whether there's a local club or a group that does group rides, and contact some of those people to suggest good roads. Then get a good road map, or print maps off Googlemaps, and ask your father or mother to drive you around on some of the back roads and you take notes on which roads have light traffic and good conditions. One nice thing about Connecticut is the way those Yankees take care of things. Even in the most rural places most roads are in excellent shape.

Quiet roads are nicest, but main routes can be fine if they have good shoulders. Some of your roads are narrow, but some are probably fine -- you just have to find out which ones, and plan routes that keep you on the safe ones most of the time.

Someone mentioned learning to look over your shoulder without veering off course. Here's another idea: get a mirror. There are several designs that work great on road bikes.

As I said, I don't get that far east too often, but I ride the roads around the area just a little west of you (Hebron, Andover, Bolton, etc -- I live in Glastonbury), and there are beautiful quiet country roads. You take a little more care on the busy stretches, that's all. And even some of the busy roads are easy. For example, Rt 85 between Hebron and Glastonbury carries a lot of fast traffic, but most of the way it has 6-8 foot shoulders, and I ride very safely there.

Good luck to you. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> I don't get that far east too often, but I ride as far as the intersection of 85 and 66 in Hebron, and many of the roads around there. From the looks of it, you can get to much quieter streets with barely half a mile on Rt. 87 (that's two minutes or less on a bike). From the looks of it on the map, there are a whole bunch of nice quiet roads to ride very close to you, and you can mostly avoid heavily traveled routes. It may be a little hilly, but that's what all those gears are for ;-)
> 
> All the advice here about learning technique and being careful is well taken. I'd suggest you ask the guys at the bike shop whether there's a local club or a group that does group rides, and contact some of those people to suggest good roads. Then get a good road map, or print maps off Googlemaps, and ask your father or mother to drive you around on some of the back roads and you take notes on which roads have light traffic and good conditions. One nice thing about Connecticut is the way those Yankees take care of things. Even in the most rural places most roads are in excellent shape.
> 
> ...


Do you know anybody in the area that would be willing to go with me on the road and show me the ropes because i think this would make my parents feel a lot safer. Also where i might be able to find them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Parker512 said:


> Do you know anybody in the area that would be willing to go with me on the road and show me the ropes because i think this would make my parents feel a lot safer. Also where i might be able to find them.


Unfortunately I don't know anyone in that area. You might ask at the bike shop you visited (where did you go, Willimantic?). There's a club called Thread City Cyclers based in Willimantic. Looks like they have route maps and a lot of information on their website, and I'll bet if you emailed them you could get some specific guidance about roads.
http://www.threadcitycyclers.com/


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

My parents gripe about it now is that road bike tires are to thin. How long will they last before they get a flat and need to be replaced averagely. Specifically the Continental Ultra Sport 700 x 23 C.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Parker512 said:


> My parents gripe about it now is that road bike tires are to thin. How long will they last before they get a flat and need to be replaced averagely. Specifically the Continental Ultra Sport 700 x 23 C.


I must say that this is kind of a strange reason to not let you ride. They must have something else that concerns them.

Tires last a long long time - many miles. And, they aren't expensive to replace. When you get a flat, it's the tube that's inside the tire that's the problem and needs replacing. Tubes aren't expensive eithere (less than $5). 

It's hard to give an average of when people get a flat. You can go for miles and miles and never get one, or you can get one within a few feet. Just depends. I went for hundreds of miles and never got a flat. Then, one day, I can get two on one ride just because. But it's nothing to be of much concern. First, there are tubes and tires designed to gaurd against it so you get fewer flats. But, more importantly is that it's pretty simple to fix a flat and you should learn how and have a couple of spare tubes (and a patch kit) with you on every ride. Just go to youtube or biketutor and search how to change a flat and then practice at home. Or, the bike store will probably show you how too. 

I think the best idea people have come up with is to have one of your parents pick up a used bike too and go out with you. It can be great quality time. Oh, and just in case - the narrow saddle won't render you incapable of conceiving a child.


----------



## vertigho (Jul 25, 2011)

Parker512 said:


> My parents gripe about it now is that road bike tires are to thin. How long will they last before they get a flat and need to be replaced averagely. Specifically the Continental Ultra Sport 700 x 23 C.


Not to question your parents method of parenting, but this is starting to sound silly. If they're going to blindly prevent you from doing something, tell them to research road-cycling, and to get info on the sport.A lot of the myths that they've come to learn aren't true.

Regarding the tire, the fact of the matter is that you (and everyone else) will get a flat at some point. That's the nature of the beast. Assuming that you don't run over anything sharp, your tires should last for a good while. But as I said, flats will happen. If your parents are supportive of you, they should realize that there will be an inherent risk regardless of what sport you may play/do (cycling, soccer, basketball, football), both in terms of your safety, and their finances. They should be willing to deal with it (assuming that whatever you are doing makes you happy and is something that you enjoy doing).

If cycling is truly something you want to do, I would recommend that you push your case. Hopefully they'll come around and help you pursue your goals. If not, then they're not being supportive parents. That's a bigger issue, and should probably be discussed between them and yourself (if it comes to that).


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

There also saying i don't have enough experience riding a bike which is debatable. Are there any bikes recommended that i could ride both on the road and on the trails. That also have gears like a road bike.


----------



## vertigho (Jul 25, 2011)

Parker512 said:


> There also saying i don't have enough experience riding a bike which is debatable. Are there any bikes recommended that i could ride both on the road and on the trails. That also have gears like a road bike.


Most bikes (regardless of whether they're road or mountain) have gears. 

But again, to me, their argument is flawed. Of course you don't have experience - you just started getting interested in road cycling. The only way for you to gain experience is to ride. 

Are your parents going to make this argument when it comes time for you to drive? Assuming that there's no double-standard, they absolutely should. But it's obvious that they won't. It has nothing to do with your "lack of experience", or potential "tire issues" (and even if it did, those are stupid arguments) it's that they don't want you riding a bike for some reason or another.

Tell them to stop tip-toeing around and to get to the point.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Parker512 said:


> There also saying i don't have enough experience riding a bike which is debatable. Are there any bikes recommended that i could ride both on the road and on the trails. That also have gears like a road bike.


Yes, they may feel better having you on a hybrid bike. It is more upright and is suited for both road and trail use. You can go to a bike shop to take a look and test ride one, you can look at pics on line, you can get one I'm sure through craigslist, etc. Oh, hybrids get flats too. 

Being a parent myself, I will assume that they are concerned about your safety, which is why they are putting up road blocks. Their concerns however are due to not having knowledge of cycling. Not letting you ride on a busy road until you have adequte experience makes sense, but there are many other options available.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Parker512 said:


> There also saying i don't have enough experience riding a bike which is debatable. Are there any bikes recommended that i could ride both on the road and on the trails. That also have gears like a road bike.


A cyclocross style bike can be ridden on the roads and is really similar to a road bike, but with fatter tires and a slightly more upright riding position. It can also be ridden on smooth trails. 

A mountain bike can also be ridden on the roads and will allow you to ride most any trails. Mountain bikes with 29-inch wheels are particularly good on the roads.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Parker512 said:


> My parents gripe about it now is that road bike tires are to thin. How long will they last before they get a flat and need to be replaced averagely. Specifically the Continental Ultra Sport 700 x 23 C.


This does sound silly. I ride a lot and have tires that last months. Biking is really not all that expensive if you ride a lot and don't go overboard on gear. 

My real question is why do your parents really not want you to do it. It sounds like they have some deep seated objection, like some emotion feeling, and are just coming up with whatever half-baked quasi-rational argument they can concoct.


----------



## Newsboy (Feb 12, 2011)

I can agree one some of the things your parents are saying.

I started riding at 17 years old. My parents were super against it. So what I did was a lot of research. I then showed them that I did this research on the roads in my area and how many people were hit on our roads while riding a bike. (Not a lot) Then they decided I could have one. I now ride 200-300 miles per week and I don't ever think they will be comfortable with it regardless of how old I now am. But they know I am being as safe as I can. My advice is do not give up. This is a great sport! Let us know how it works out.

-Mark


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually was able to bike on the road yesterday with my sisters old bike. We would meet at designated spots on the road like landmarks and they would go ahead of me. I only had to deal with 3 other cars on the road. I biked part trail and part road. My dad is defiantly more comfortable about me bing on the road than my mother.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm 40 and my dad simply does not "get" my biking. To the point that when I go for a morning ride while visiting (he and step-mom are still asleep), I may get cranky comments later in the day. Alas, I don't want to remember how he commented when I was little and he had to transport the bike. Others in the family don't get it either, but they know I'm much more enjoyable to be around after a ride -- so they tend to shove me out the door early in the day!  

Have a sit down discussion with your parents. Have a grown-up conversation with them. (No 'whatever' or sighing). Ask them what the real issue is (referring back to the tire comment). Work out a plan to address those concerns. 

I say get a new bike, not a used one, to start. Or at least a good used one (perhaps the LBS has one?) Why? As a kid, I was not good at, and HATED, trying to work on things. Granted, this newfangled thing called the internet has new resources to help. Don't get yourself (and parents) turned off by having a bike you can't fix or will have a large repair bill. Those come after you've become addicted.  

Love the idea of your parents becoming involved. Our club has a HS girl that has gotten into cycling. Then she wanted to race -- so she joined the team as well. Mom and dad are right there with her. She is learning. More importantly, she is having fun. Her parents will come to us older riders and express concerns. We can discuss them openly and honestly. Sometimes I don't have the knowledge to address a concern, but I know who to refer them to. 

Check with the LBS about a club. They should know which one is best for you to join. And who will work with your parents to address their concerns. Sometimes parents need to talk with adults to have concerns addressed. 

One more thing: About the experience, don't ask "how did you learn to raise kids when you never had one before?"


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't have much to add from all the previous excellent suggestions:

- Learn the rules of the road.
- Learn about maintenance on the bike. Involve your dad. This will reinforce their confidence.
- Practice riding on safe roads.
- Always wear your helmet.
- Involve your parents in cycling.
- Find a friend to ride with.

Your question about off-road cycling interests me. If you do have access to good trails and dirt roads, those could the best option for training and development in your situation. A good cheap cyclocross bike would serve you well. As you develop and improve your skills you could transition over to road riding with the bike as well.

Good luck and keep the questions coming. We are here to help.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Books will make you smarter*

Parker,
If you have a local library, check out many books about cycling gear, technique, nutrition and hydration, etc. As you discover and learn new information, share this with your parents! This will answer many of the questions you have like: what kind of bike to get, how to deal with flats, how to ride in traffic, etc...This will show your parents that you are serious about cycling and are gaining information! My 15 year old son has started riding with me recently- tonight we are doing a 24 mile ride on a local greenway- and I will always cherish the memories we are creating by spending time together, and setting and meeting goals! I plan on doing some touring with him next summer. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------

